# Roberto Cavalli - Spring/Summer 2011 Fashion Show in Milan, Italy 27.09.2010 x 191 (Update)



## Q (28 Sep. 2010)

​

thx Preppie


----------



## DR_FIKA (28 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Roberto Cavalli - Spring/Summer 2011 Fashion Show in Milan, Italy 27.09.2010 x 80*

great show
thanks for the pics


----------



## CamiCaze (29 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Roberto Cavalli - Spring/Summer 2011 Fashion Show in Milan, Italy 27.09.2010 x 80*

Danke für die geilen Bilder


----------



## Q (5 Okt. 2011)




----------



## koftus89 (18 Sep. 2012)

super post. tausend dank.


----------

